# Which Serra



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

This is more close and clear picture,what are your comments


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

To small to tell IMO.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I can see scutes even with that blury picture...I would have to say sanchezi.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I can see scutes even with that blury picture...I would have to say sanchezi.


x2


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID complete.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

maybe its the angle of the shot, but that fish looks very high backed to be a sanch that small.

but anywhays i put my money on S.Sanch too...


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

